# Arequipa Costera - Casas de Playa



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Arequipa Costera - Casas de Playa​*
Abro el tema con una recopilación propia. 

Si bien Arequipa no se caracteriza por sus playas. Se tienen urbanizaciones y casas que nada tienen que envidiar a Asia. 

El tema se trata más que nada de casas de playa en el litoral Arequipeño, y darse cuenta que.... mientras más al sur estes, es más nice jaja.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Camaná - Las Cuevas*​
Alejado de todo, a media hora del pueblo, se encuentra un complejo de casas, donde solo estas tu, el mar y detras el cerro. Privacidad, comodidad desconectado de todo, de casi todo, que la señal del internet mobil la agarras en la playa más no en las casas.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Algunas de las casas


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Yo quiero ver las que están más al sur. 

Me pregunto como será el tema de seguridad en las Cuevas durante todo el año... ya que se ve algo desolado.


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

Chris_ALOR said:


> Yo quiero ver las que están más al sur.
> 
> Me pregunto como será el tema de seguridad en las Cuevas durante todo el año... ya que se ve algo desolado.


Hay familias de guachimanes que residen allí todo el año y se encargan de la vigilancia. Son como cuatro o cinco en total.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Y vienen las de mejia.. pero ayuden si quiera a pasar la página.


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

buen hilo Tavo


----------



## luisinho81 (Dec 18, 2009)

Una fuerte inversión y podría ser un balneario de postal.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Me gusta la paz que se viven en esas playas, yo me fui buscando la playa perfecta hasta quilca, hay varios lugares con mucho potencial.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Arequipa pues (L)


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

En Tanaka-Caraveli hay unas casas de playa muy interesantes, me pregunto si el negocio de la aceituna da tanta plata xD


----------



## manujam (Oct 27, 2011)

las cuevas...me acuerdo que fuimos a pescar una vez con una red enorme por esos lares, gente chevere y tranqui, medio ficho, ah tambien me acuerdo una capilla en una cueva, gratos recuerdos!


----------



## al_7heaven (Nov 19, 2007)

...aún hay mucho que mostrar de Camaná, no te saltes a Islay así nomás, no por algo tenemos la mayor extensión de playas en el país...


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Está interesante.*


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

a la espera de las fotos de Mejia...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

¿Osea en Arequipa los previos del verano los hacen ahí? :troll:


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

buen thread tavo hay mucho por mostrar en la costa de Arequipa:cheers:


----------



## favian123 (Oct 11, 2012)

*MOLLENDO*


----------



## favian123 (Oct 11, 2012)

*MOLLENDO CASONAS *


----------



## favian123 (Oct 11, 2012)

*QUE HERMOSAS Y RICAS SON LAS PLAYAS AREQUIPEÑAS*


*CATARINDO*


----------

